
Ask HN: How to Find Our CTO? - william-at-rain
If you were looking for a CTO, how and where would you invest your energies?<p>I’m a mediocre developer with a narrow view of what’s possible in the tech space. I also started a tech company that’s taking off faster than I imagined.<p>We have ~10 contractors, and I’m just not the guy to guide them (or our technical direction) anymore. I’m too busy with biz-dev and my exposure to what’s possible just isn’t broad enough.<p>How do we attract and showcase our little venture to the right people?<p>Who ARE the right people? Ideally we would like someone with a startup track record and FAANG-like experience (we make business process software for title insurance companies using Real-Time (r) Big Data (tm) ).
======
WesBrownSQL
Startup experience maybe. FAANG experience, you probably don't need. There are
a ton of people out there that specialize in getting you off the ground and
through your first couple of years. Realize, people coming from FAANG-like
companies are use to having resources available that your very young company
may not have. Finding someone that understands that to me is more important
than finding the best possible technical genius. Don't forget google didn't
start with "Google scale" engineers. They hired smart, driven people with a
lean mindset. For your enjoyment the early google infrastructure
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/pub/voy/museum/pictures/display/...](http://infolab.stanford.edu/pub/voy/museum/pictures/display/GoogleBG.jpg)

~~~
william-at-rain
Awesome! I’m sorry I came off as wanting a FAANG person. I don’t care about
that.

What I DO need is someone familiar with data engineering, full stack web dev,
startups, and managing people/projects.

I’ve posted jobs on Indeed and others - no luck! Any tactics for finding and
getting into conversation with these folks?

------
raooll
How can one apply ?

